# 29 gal BioCube. Freshwater. Planted.



## rummynosetres

I was given a 29 gallon biocube. I decided since I didnt feel I could afford the cost involved in the setup and maintenance of a saltwater tank that I would go with a planted freshwater. To my dimay, im finding information very frustating. Because every time I find some piece of information, I also find someone else arguing agains diong things that same way. Or find a better way of doing it. 
Or....I finish reading the article only to find it was publish 20 years ago! Arg!

Im trying to find someone thats current, that knows what they are doing! That I can chat with.....


----------



## chenowethpm

What's the question?


----------



## coralbandit

Like Matt said just ask away.
Lots of good "planted tank" keepers here and probly every question already in the freshwater planted forum?
Freshwater Plants, Freshwater Planted Tanks - Aquarium Forum


----------



## rummynosetres

I guess my biggest conundrum, is the bio balls thing. I've had my tank set up since fall 2011. untill about a month ago, i've been struggling to get the water clear. 
i have some amazon sword that is thriving ive had to thin it out a couple times. but any other plants i pretty much loose. a local pet store got me set up using the seachem ferts. and i dose using there recommended dosing schedule. ?? 
originally i had replaced the actinic bulb with another 10k bulb but running 2 10k bulbs seemed too much and i was always getting algea blumes i had the time turned down so low i hardly was able to enjoy it. so i turned one bulb off and then turned the time back up to run about 8 hrs a day. that seemed to work. my other plants seemed to start growing again. i know have a nymphaea stellata, and a couple other plants i dont even know what they are....but they are growning.
anyway so back to my original question. the bioballs. so i found some website that sells some kind of thing that fits in back that replaces the bio balls. wouldnt i still need to have something for the biological part of the filtration. like the ceramic type things in a mesh bag in back? my goldfish tank has a AquaClear HOB filter that uses the biomax to grow the good bacteria. i guess i'm rambling at this point. 
see i told you i'm confused. guess you guys are wondering how i've managed to raise any fish at all. but you'll be glad to hear, i still have my original neon tetra from when i set my tank up in 2011.
please be kind in your replies.


----------



## rummynosetres

OH, and just an fyi, I do weekly water changes. sometimes not often i do miss a week, and then will at least do a bi-weekly water change.


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Summer

Welcome, wont you come back and post some? We'd love to have you around!


----------

